# Divers down!



## rnelson5 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pretty good diver day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## hunter797 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nicee!


----------



## wgpeavy (Dec 31, 2012)

Great hunt!


----------



## dukslayer10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good job!!


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 31, 2012)

Man that looks like my dream day right there!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dang rnelson5 you guys had a good day. Did you make another video for us to watch?


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Dec 31, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice


----------



## holler tree (Dec 31, 2012)

nice, man i hope we do half that good in the morning were coming out of the swamps to try our hand and some of those. they were there yesterday hopefully no one shot it up today.


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jan 1, 2013)

That is one heck of a hunt right there!! Awesome job and hopefully a pretty sweet video to come..


----------



## CootCartel (Jan 1, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## ballgroundhound (Jan 1, 2013)

Thats what im talkin bout!!!!


----------



## swamprat93 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thats what i call a successful hunt! hope we do half as good as that tomorrow


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 1, 2013)

Heck yea man, that is awesome.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 1, 2013)

awesome


----------



## letliloneswalk (Jan 2, 2013)

nice bluebills and red heads  i group up on Lake Erie  hunting divers!  Great Job

Where did you shoot them??


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 2, 2013)

letliloneswalk said:


> nice bluebills and red heads  i group up on Lake Erie  hunting divers!  Great Job
> 
> Where did you shoot them??



in Georgia


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2013)

Great shoot. Great Job.


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Jan 3, 2013)

Man, Nelson; that's awesome!  Heck of an accomplisment anywhere, not to mention GA!  Guess you got your boat taken care of???


----------



## bbrock1415 (Jan 3, 2013)

love them redheads


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Real nice.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 3, 2013)

That's awesome. That would be a record day for me. Glad someone is killin' em.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for all of the kind comments. It was a pretty awesome day and one of the better diver days I have had here in GA!


----------



## boz614 (Jan 3, 2013)

That hunt looks oddly familiar! Good hunt, that's for sure!  You had the dekes just right.  Thanks for letting me tag alolng.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 4, 2013)

dang!!!!!! I have never shot a diver before hope to get into hunten them someday looks like a lot of fun! CONGRATS!


----------

